# A Beginner's Guide to Understanding AAS Esters



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

*What are esters?*


When synthetic steroids were first developed they had one major drawback. That drawback was the incredibly fast release and metabolism of the hormone molecule. Scientists developed a technique to add an ester to the 17th-beta hydroxyl group which in essence slows down the release rate of the hormone. 

When you inject a steroid that has an attached ester what you're doing is creating a deposit or depot in the tissue you inject in. The ester is a group of mainly hydrogen and carbon atoms that create the acid added at the 17th-beta position of the parent hormone. The shorter the ester the quicker the release the shorter the half life. Conversely the longer the ester the more delayed release and longer half life. Terminal or elimination half life in this context means the amount of time for serum levels to reduce to 1/2 the original concentration after having reached steady state concentration. 

While the ester is still attached to the hormone molecule the hormone remains INERT! It has NO biological activity at this time. The ester length determines how fast the ester gets cleaved off the parent hormone and the delay in release rate from depot. The process of metabolizing the ester is called hydrolysis and the more esterified the hormone (the longer the ester) the more liphophillic the molecule becomes or more oil soluble. This solubility is what delays the release. You inject the hormone into the muscle or fat tissue which is composed of a lot water and blood and the oil solubility increases providing a time buffer. 

Once the hormone is free from the injection depot it enters systemic circulation. In the blood, esterase enzymes attack the molecule and hydrolyze the ester**. After this has happens the hormone has the normal hydroxyl group restored to the 17-beta position and is now free to bind with an androgen receptor and begin the transcription and signaling process. Again the rate this happens is determined by the half life or ester length. Shorter esters are ones like propionate, acetate, and phenylpropionate while enanthate, cypionate, undecanoate, etc are longer esters. The half life is one of the most important factors to consider when going about deciding upon an injection schedule. 

**although most of the molecules get hydrolyzed in general circulation, some happens at the injection site. I believe this is why some ppl believe in site injections as it can leave slightly higher concentrations of hormone and ester acid in localized tissue. This MAY have an impact over the years but certainly nothing in the short term. Another thing to consider is the onset of symptoms and sides. Longer esters take longer to metabolize therefore results usually take a few more weeks to be clearly evident but make no mistake...the hormone is beginning to work as soon as you inject it. Sides may also show up sooner since the hormone is metabolized more quickly bringing about aromatization quicker for instance. Also, some people seem to be particularly sensitive the the propionic acid in test prop for example and get PIP regardless of dose or concentration. If you're one of these you can avoid it by choosing another ester. 

One final note on esters, the longer the ester the more the carbon atoms in the acid. More carbon molecules means more weight. The more the ester weighs means the less hormone you'll have per unit of mass since the ester weight is calculated into the hormone weight. Test is test is test is test. This holds true BUT shorter esters invariably have slightly more hormone per mg of powder. This isn't enough to cause significant differences between esters unless you're talking about years and years of use and a ton of volume injected. Don't get caught up the the minutiae, the effectiveness of the steroid molecule is NOT influenced by the ester attached to it. 

A chart of ester and hormone weights per 100mg of powder:


> Boldenone base: 100mg
> Boldenone acetate: 83mg
> Boldenone Propionate : 80mg
> Boldenone Cypionate : 69mg
> ...




*How to choose an appropriate dosing protocol based on ester/half-life?*

Do you want to pin every day (ED)? Do you only want to pin once a week? Twice a week? Do you want to run a short cycle or long one? These and more are questions you should ask yourself when considering which ester to run, if options are available to you. The reverse is also true, if you're stuck with a certain ester you must adapt your dosing protocol to suit the effectiveness of the ester. 

For TRT patients, the general rule of thumb is that stable plasma concentrations are best for an optimal sense of well being. Less fluctuations usually leaves the patient feeling better. This is why many TRT patients who start at once every two week injections oftentimes prefer weekly or bi-weekly injections. The benefit of this is higher trough levels but it does so at the expense of lower peak levels. If running a blast, we are usually more concerned with the peak levels so a less frequent injection frequency is desired bc the less frequent the injection (while remaining within the compound's half-life) the higher the peaks and lower the troughs and the spikes also help with progress. 

Consider these general guidelines:
-Shorter esters such as propionate, acetate, phenylpropionate: you can inject 3x/wk, every other day (EOD), or everyday (ED). You'll usually see most of the more experienced guys recommending to go with 3x/wk or EOD at the most frequent. Because results are quicker to show with short esters you'll see their cycles are generally shorter as well. Usually a 6-8wk minimum. 
-Longer esters such as enanthate, cypionate, etc: you can inject 3x/wk, 2x/wk, once weekly, or less frequent for the very long esters like undecanoate. Most of the experienced guys you'll see recommending 1-2x/wk injections. The longer esters require more time to build up in serum levels and show clear results so most people recommend no less than 12wks for am enanthate or cypionate run. 

^^^again, you must always remember the half life and make sure you're still within it. 

Half life of common esters:


> Suspension within 1 hour
> Acetate 1 day
> Propionate 1 day
> Phenylpropionate 1-2 days
> ...




*Oral Steroid 'esterification'*

The issue with taking oral steroids without an 'ester' is that when it's processed by the hepatic system (liver) it gets broken down an deactivated during the first pass effect (or first pass metabolism). This first pass greatly reduces a drug's bioavailability. The solution for oral steroids is methylation. 

Most oral steroids are known as C17aa or C17 alpha-alkylated. This means that the hydrogen atom at the 17th alpha position has been replaced with a carbon atom (alkylation/ehtylation/methylation) usually in the form of a methyl group (CH3). This process makes the oral steroid resistant to liver enzymes and therefore retains most or all of its bioavailability. Because the methyl group cannot be metabolized by the body it changes the actions of the steroid as well as creates a new steroid. One of the most considerable changes is the fact that it creates an increased tendency for the parent steroid to produce estrogenic effects due to the 17-alkylation creating a more active/potent form of estrogen (17-methyl estradiol). Not all Orals are like this though as certain ones like Anavar and Tbol were designed not to be aromatizable.

The alkylation process for oral steroids has one major drawback and that's hepatoxicity or damage to the liver. Each compound is toxic to a different degree but don't believe anyone telling you not to be concerned for your liver. There are various reasons for the different levels of toxicity so always keep an eye out for your liver health when performing blood work (AST, ALT, Alkaline Phosphate, Bilirubin, etc). Common supplements or liver protection for on or off cycle are NAC, UDCA, and LIV52. Milk thistle has been shown to benefit liver health but only in mild cases where the elevation in liver enzymes isn't much. Don't use milk thistle as a standalone liver support! 

-NAC dosing: off cycle 600mg daily, on injectable cycle 1200-1800mg daily, on orals 1800-2400mg daily (note tren has a reputation to affect liver function more than any other injectable so be careful)
-UDCA dosing: 300-600mg daily, on injectable cycle 600-900mg daily, on orals 900-1200mg daily
-LIV52: 1-2 capsules twice daily

Half-lives of common oral steroids:


> Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours
> Dianabol (methandrostenolone, methandienone) 4.5 to 6 hours ( this is why Dbol is wasted unless it is dosed at least twice daily)
> Methyltestosterone 4 days
> Winstrol (stanozolol)
> (tablets or depot taken orally) 9 hours




References:

1) _Anabolics_ 10th ed.; William Llewellyn

2) http://www.chemguide.co.uk/organicprops/esters/background.html

3) http://chemwiki.ucdavis.edu/Organic_Chemistry/Esters


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

Well done Doc, thank you. Great info here!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great read Doc!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

Great add, Doc. Broke things down in a very accessible way.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen. Edited to add some more info on liver toxicity and how to protect against it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> *What are esters?*
> 
> The alkylation process for oral steroids has one major drawback and that's hepatoxicity or damage to the liver. Each compound is toxic to a different degree but don't believe anyone telling you not to be concerned for your liver. There are various reasons for the different levels of toxicity so always keep an eye out for your liver health when performing blood work (AST, ALT, Alkaline Phosphate, Bilirubin, etc). Common supplements or liver protection for on or off cycle are NAC, UDCA, and LIV52. Milk thistle has been shown to benefit liver health but only in mild cases where the elevation in liver enzymes isn't much. Don't use milk thistle as a standalone liver support!
> 
> ...



I love me some Tren, even low dosing on a cruise (like now  )

I run NAC at 1200 Mg each day (split into two doses, one morning and one night) along with NOW Liver Repair. 

Just placed an order for some more Liv 52. For the price (found 300 tabs on Amazon for ten bucks) its a no-brainer.

Thanks Doc!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

Dayum TUDCA seems to be the real deal. Pricey, though. I ordered a couple of bottles which @ 500Mg per day will last me a couple of months. My liver is worth it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Dayum TUDCA seems to be the real deal. Pricey, though. I ordered a couple of bottles which @ 500Mg per day will last me a couple of months. My liver is worth it



NAC can be just as effective and has other health benefits besides just liver function. It's also the preferred method of treatment for acetaminophen overdose. Personally I stick with NAC but the choice is up to you brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> NAC can be just as effective and has other health benefits besides just liver function. It's also the preferred method of treatment for acetaminophen overdose. Personally I stick with NAC but the choice is up to you brother.



I'll def keep the NAC in my regimen. I've had high liver values before though, and not much in the NOW Liver detox other than NAC (redundant) so I might switch it out for the TUDCA and get tested to see how things look.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great post doc! I believe you may be too smart for your own good 

NAC at 1200mg ed alone has always kept my liver values within range.


----------



## Rip (Mar 9, 2014)

How do recommend we dose the NAC? 
I would like to start taking it. 
Great read, BTW.
Thanks.



Docd187123 said:


> NAC can be just as effective and has other health benefits besides just liver function. It's also the preferred method of treatment for acetaminophen overdose. Personally I stick with NAC but the choice is up to you brother.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Rip said:


> How do recommend we dose the NAC?
> I would like to start taking it.
> Great read, BTW.
> Thanks.



I normally run it year round with a few breaks here and there for no particular reason. Ontop of helping your liver, it also acts as a precursor to glutathione which is one of the most important antioxidants in your body, it can help reduce the toll stress takes on the body, and too many more benefits to name. 

-If you're off cycle 600-1200mg daily is plenty. If you wish you could split it in an AM/PM dose
-if you're on cycle with just injectables (except tren as it can be hard on liver) 1200mg is normally enough but if not 1800mg should do the trick. Again AM/PM dosing if desired. 
-if you're on cycle with orals 1800-2400mg should be plenty. 

Keep an eye on bloodwork to see how your liver does with the dose you choose.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 9, 2014)

Is NAC also good for smokers, I mostly take NAC because of shxt I read about it being beneficial for that reason


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Is NAC also good for smokers, I mostly take NAC because of shxt I read about it being beneficial for that reason



NAC has been shown to prevent cigarette induced lung cancer and other detrimental lung health markers in mice only. Afaik it was not tried on humans. 

NAC does help humans though with addictive, impulsive, and compulsive tendencies. A self report study showed smokers smoked fewer cigarettes when dosing 2400mg daily of NAC but this was a self reported study so there's room for error. It has been also shown to be slightly beneficial to treating COPD but not helping the lungs themselves. Theres also some evidence it has helped ppl voluntarily reduce use and treat addiction to recreational drugs.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 9, 2014)

Doc, once again you proved what an asset you are.  Thanks for the exceptional post.


----------



## will (Mar 9, 2014)

Good post.  Now where's the sticky


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 16, 2014)

Docd187123



-NAC dosing: off cycle 600mg daily said:


> thank you, this is very helpful. i was unaware of these supplements and did not know that about milk thisle


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 16, 2014)

Great add to the board, first time I've seen it.  I say sticky this one!


----------



## jSalud (Aug 16, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Great add to the board, first time I've seen it.  I say sticky this one!



I second this motion. Always good to refresh old knowledge from time to time.


----------



## bunkerg (Aug 24, 2014)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2014)

bunkerg said:


> Great info, thanks!



you're welcome!  go post an intro!


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great post doc


----------



## Alcatraz_Rat (Sep 6, 2014)

NIce read ty Doc


----------



## MASON DIXON (Nov 3, 2014)

Appreciated this post Doc, great great info!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2014)

Suspension within 1 hour
Acetate 1 day
Propionate 1 day - *This is actually 48-72 hours*
Phenylpropionate 1-2 days
Butyrate 2-3 days
Valerate 3 days
Hexanoate 3 days
Caproate 4-5 days
Isocaproate 4-5 days
Heptanoate 5-6 days
Enanthate 5-6 days
Octanoate 6-7 days
Cypionate 6-7 days
Nonanoate 7 days
Decanoate 7-8 days
Undeclenate 8-9 days
Undecanoate Approx 20 days


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Suspension within 1 hour
> Acetate 1 day
> Propionate 1 day - *This is actually 48-72 hours*
> Phenylpropionate 1-2 days
> ...





> Testosterone propionate has a terminal half-life of only 19 hours. After a single injection of 50 mg the maximum concentration is reached after approximately 14 hours (Behre et al 2004). On the basis of this profile, injection intervals are only 2–3 days with peak and through values above and below the normal range and therefore not suitable for monotherapy of T deficiency. Alternatively, 100 mg weekly may be given.



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2686335/#!po=19.1176


----------



## Bstalker (Dec 17, 2015)

So when running Tren no NAC?
What is preferred liver support when using Tren?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 17, 2015)

Bstalker said:


> So when running Tren no NAC?
> What is preferred liver support when using Tren?



I need to update the thread as my views on liver support have since changed. Liver support is largely money spent unnecessarily.


----------



## Bstalker (Dec 18, 2015)

I look forward to your update


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

Is it reasonable to transition from 6 weeks RAD140 straight into 6 weeks of Test E?


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 2, 2020)

I will be reading this when I get back on in about 6 months even though Iv done multiple cycles


----------



## Demigod (Dec 15, 2020)

A classic post....good reading.


----------



## Dunamis (Mar 1, 2021)

I was going to ask what the difference was between cypionate and enanthate, but I'm glad I looked here first. You answered my question and then some. I appreciate the time and effort you put into this point. Its very digestible.


----------



## Theymademe (May 25, 2021)

Dope info. Explained a lot of missing pieces for me


----------



## Maumall (Jul 22, 2021)

So many questions answered.


----------



## snake (Jul 22, 2021)

I miss Doc!


----------

